# nice red flea market trike



## hotrod62 (Apr 30, 2011)

just bought this nice red {Hamilton}tricycle at a flea market it has the nice sleek lines like a 1950's tricycle but with the sticker headbadge it's probably 1960's or 70's anyone have an idea what year it might be


----------



## ridingtoy (May 2, 2011)

Nice example of Hamilton trikes! You don't see many Hamiltons come up FS...they seem to be more well known for their Greyhound wagons, of which I had one as a child and recently bought an exact replacement for the one I lost many years ago.

Dave


----------

